# Dark pictuires



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Took these on our foggy morning walk





My husband accompanied us this time





Sargeant


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hunter





Dozer







Everyone


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

really love these pictures-they are fantastic!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Really beautiful.
Nice pooches too.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Such pretty pictures! I'd love to walk there in the morning


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are very nice. I love the fog it makes me feel all cozy inside.


----------

